# API'S First Layer Pure Laterite



## dean (28 Apr 2012)

ive been sorting out all my aquatic stuff and came across 4 boxes [55 oz] of this 
the box just states its a planting medium and to be added to gravel at the rate of 1oz per 4 litres
is it worth using?
what does it actually do?


----------



## REDSTEVEO (28 Apr 2012)

If it is what I think it is I used the same stuff in Germany and it was brilliant as a substrate, grew bacteria and great for rooting plants in. It was a sort of whitish brown and quite porous. The only downside is it scratched the glass if you are not careful

Any chance of a photo?


----------



## dean (28 Apr 2012)

how do i upload pics?


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Apr 2012)

Upload your pic to photobucket or some other such like website first and then copy the direct link in to your post bracketed between the Img button above the new post console.


----------



## dean (28 Apr 2012)

THE BOX




THE PRODUCT


----------



## dean (28 Apr 2012)

Thanks Troi
Theres no stopping me now


----------



## ceg4048 (29 Apr 2012)

This is just ordinary clay, pretty much as brilliant as any of the other clay products like cat litter or bonzai media. What's the big deal?

Cheers,


----------



## REDSTEVEO (29 Apr 2012)

Sorry mate it is definitely not the same stuff I was using in Germany. I have used this stuff before but only when added to another substrate or medium. I would not use it on its own as I am pretty sure it will turn to mush after a while.

Nightmare when re-planting.


----------



## ceg4048 (29 Apr 2012)

Yes, some clays turn to mush, but that just depends on whether the clay material was fired or not and at what temperature. But this has little to do with how it grows plants. Take a look at the ceramic tile on your bathroom floor or in the planted pot out on the terrace, or even the bricks used to build your house/pond. These are all clay dug up from the ground and, in their pure state, if you leave them in water for months they turn to mush. But if you put them in an oven then this changes their structure and they become what we call ceramic, brick or pottery, impervious to being soaked.

Laterite clays are typically rich in Aluminum and Iron, which leeches from the mineral rich rock sitting above them over eons. The iron oxide is the reason that the color of the clay is red, that's just rust. 20 years ago everyone was hysterical about Laterite because of the iron it contains. Laterite was the "In" thing for planted tanks, but people didn't realize that the reason Laterite was a good substrate was because it was a clay with decent CEC, which is a property that conveys nutrients from the surrounding water to the plant roots. And that is much more important that the fact that it contains Iron.

Bauxite is a variety of Laterite, and Bauxite is mined aggressively for the aluminum it contains. In fact, that's where most of the aluminum that we use comes from.

So whether it's fired to harden it, or whether it's found mixed with hardened sandstone to resist mushiness or even used untreated is not that much of an issue except for the problem of turning to mush or not.

Cheers,


----------



## dean (29 Apr 2012)

It's to be added to your substrate at 1oz per 4litres so I presume it turns to mush and feeds the plants although it's hard to touch not at all soft or squashable


----------



## Mortis (29 Apr 2012)

Use it at the bottom and cap it with inert gravel. Thats the best way to go with this


----------



## foxfish (29 Apr 2012)

This product was very common quite a few years back & Laterite was promoted by the leading plant experts of the era but, it is just clay.
I used it many times as it was believed to be very beneficial for our plants however - laterite does not contain the long term fert supply of a modern ADA substrate.


----------



## dean (29 Apr 2012)

So there's no difference between it and say cat litter?


----------

